# [solved] new mobo, no more eth0

## bejayel

My old motherboard died and i got a new one.

The new one has a realtek 8101E/8102 NIC (According to LSPCI). I've compiled the realtek 8169 kernel driver in, but when i do an ifconfig, i see no eth0.

eth0 works in the live cd, so there must be something else here that i am missing. Does the realtek 8101 not use the realtek 8169 driver?

Also, i just compiled in every single driver and it still doesnt work.Last edited by bejayel on Mon Sep 14, 2009 12:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MTUser2007

What version of the kernel are you using? I ask because I had a similar problem when I upgraded world and went from coldplug to udev. What I found was that under udev, the mac address for eth0 is stored and assigned to eth0. When you put a new motherboard in, obviously the system cannot find your old mac address so it assigns eth1 to the new mac address. It never finds eth0 so you have no eth0 that you can use.

You can check to see if this is the problem by reading the dmesg log. If you see an entry where your eth0 is changed to eth1, that is the problem.

You will find the mac address stored here: /etc/udev/rules.d/30-net_persistent_names.rules 

This is problem affecting others if you google eth0 renamed eth1

I hope this helps.

 *bejayel wrote:*   

> My old motherboard died and i got a new one.
> 
> The new one has a realtek 8101E/8102 NIC (According to LSPCI). I've compiled the realtek 8169 kernel driver in, but when i do an ifconfig, i see no eth0.
> 
> eth0 works in the live cd, so there must be something else here that i am missing. Does the realtek 8101 not use the realtek 8169 driver?
> ...

 

----------

## bejayel

I know that it has something to do with something like this, but unfortunately, this is not the problem. I have no eth0 or eth1  :Sad: 

----------

## bejayel

problem solved:

Delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

re-emerge udev

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!

----------

## iandoug

 *bejayel wrote:*   

> problem solved:
> 
> Delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
> 
> re-emerge udev
> ...

 

Hoo boy. Wasted a whole day trying to sort out a similar issue.

Since my net was down, could not follow your advice to re-emerge udev, so instead just deleted the unnecessary lines from above file, made sure correct driver was loaded in kernel, and then it worked.

(the problem revolved around the Realtek RTL8169 on-board LAN which many people seem to have problems getting working ... in my case it was an old Gentoo installation on a new motherboard, and udev was renaming the eth0 interface to eth1 ....)

cheers, Ian

----------

